# Windows XP balloon popups



## Greg (Aug 1, 2006)

How can I stop those balloon popups from popping up in the lower right hand corner of the screen?


----------



## CDM (Aug 1, 2006)

Switch to Linux!


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> Switch to Linux!



You know Chris, I've seriously considered that before.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 1, 2006)

Seems every time Norton et al figure out a way to deal with pop-ups, the browser programmers figure out a way to get around it.

I used the Firefox browser on my former computer but have used IE exclusively on this one. Do people get what you're describing in Firefox as well?


----------



## JohnV (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg_
> How can I stop those balloon popups from popping up in the lower right hand corner of the screen?



I give you the same bit of wisdom I gave Bob Howe: don't turn the computer on. It works every time. 

 (Am I beginning to look like a computer geek, Bob?)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 2, 2006)

Go the the start button, click on RUN, and type in CMD.EXE 

A window will open, at the curser type the following:

REG ADD "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced" /V EnableBalloonTips /T REG_DWORD /F /D 0


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 2, 2006)

Better yet, download the Microsoft TweakUI Powertoy and it will allow you to change this (and other) settings easily.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Go the the start button, click on RUN, and type in CMD.EXE
> 
> A window will open, at the curser type the following:
> ...



Thanks Adam. This is what I was looking for. I remember someone telling me before that it was done through the registry. 




> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Better yet, download the Microsoft TweakUI Powertoy and it will allow you to change this (and other) settings easily.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx



Thanks Fred. Very easy. Uncheck one box and no more popup balloon tips!! Those were getting a little annoying after a while.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Better yet, download the Microsoft TweakUI Powertoy and it will allow you to change this (and other) settings easily.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


Toys aren't good enough for Pastor Greco. He needs *Power* Toys!

Thanks for reminding me of that actually. I used to love the Power Toys when I used Windows 98 but haven't used the Power Toys for years.

A couple of other things:

1. The popups Greg is talking about are in the OS themselves and not associated with the Web Browser.

2. Linux? Bah! You guys sound like Amiga or Mac zealots. Linux is good as a server platform but I wouldn't use it as a desktop OS except as a toy (not a Power toy mind you).


----------

